# Feature Request: Transparent background on closed captioning



## jetz9335 (Feb 21, 2005)

As a person who is speaking English as a second language, I am always thankful to who make it possible to see closed caption in various TV programs. 

After I got HDTV and DISH 811 receiver, I found myself sometimes hate the closed caption's ugly big background that hide pictures.

So I think it would be great if DISH 811 receiver provide an option that I can select transparent background for caption service. I think It will work perfectly with white font color and black edge.

I am new to this web site, so I'm not sure if someone who develops the software for DISH 811 can really hear my wish. 

Thanks,
Sunghwa


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

jetz9335 said:


> As a person who is speaking English as a second language, I am always thankful to who make it possible to see closed caption in various TV programs.
> 
> After I got HDTV and DISH 811 receiver, I found myself sometimes hate the closed caption's ugly big background that hide pictures.
> 
> ...


Welcome to DBSTalk!!!! As for hearing you. Though we are not part of Dish as a company, the Dish 811 engineers Do watch this website. There are also a few moderators here with good relationships with the Dish Team.

As to your Wish, well personally I think transparency would really make it hard to read the captions personally. It would make the text blend in with the actually content. Just my opinion.. Maybe the Dish team will see it differently.


----------



## Jason Nipp (Jun 10, 2004)

If your using an 811 you shouldn't see any overlay background. You can change text style etc. On HDTV CC is not a standardized item. In general there are 2 formats of closed captioning. This topic has come up more than once in conversations I have had with E*.

Improvement in CC is something you should see in the not too distant future.


----------



## jetz9335 (Feb 21, 2005)

Thank you Ron and Jason for reply. 

I meant the background color only so the font itself should not blend with the picture becasue it will be hard to read as you pointed out. And there should be black edge so that the text can be readible with white picture also. I found transparent background offered by some DivX player I'm using on my computer really look coo.

All options other than transparent background was already available such as font style and font color and edge color. 

I found some descent HDTV receivers support transparent background. 

BTW Jason, what do you mean by "You shouldn't see any overlay background"? I'm seeing closed caption displayed on a black background which doesn't hide entire picture, but hide enough amount of picture. I was able to select other color for the background, but not transparent. 

And with some news programs I watch via OTA, the closed caption is flying around up and down frequently and left empty blackbackground for a while that hides anchor's face. I know the position is determined by the program itself, but this one was also really ugly. 

I am really looking forward to seeing the improvement in CC.


----------



## KKlare (Sep 24, 2004)

I concur that it would be better to have a transparent or even translucent background for the CC.

The 921 does have such options for both background foreground and border. The 921, however, renders translucent the same as transparent and solid as translucent.

The 811 has a nice clean small font. (I use yellow on black.) The smallest 921 font is 50% larger and you can see the dots. (I use yellow or cyan on black border with translucent background in so-called cursive small.)

These features are a function of the clip chosen but limited by the options the programmers brings to the menu. Let's hope the chip can do translucent and/or transparent and that the programmers will allow switching.

By the way (BTW), the 921 menus are much more painful to navigate.


----------



## Ron Barry (Dec 10, 2002)

Shows how much I know.  I will have to give it a spin on the 811. I am surprised that transparent would be easier to read.


----------



## n0qcu (Mar 23, 2002)

With transparent it's kinda like reading subtitles.


----------

